# Transit infiji



## ladyenglish (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi ,we are trying to get to Australia in this December for our first entry. And we are wondering if it's safe to transit through Fiji ? We've been reading that Fiji will open up its borders by November. 
Qantas flights aren't availabe and the ones that are, are insanely expensive . Fiji airlines prices so far are great ,but I've been warned not to transit through Fiji.


----------

